# 2010 Alpine Nitro N2O and the New Skulz camo



## VACowboy (Jan 21, 2007)

Does anyone have any info on this bow, ie how is it shooting and feel?


----------



## Shadow6492 (Oct 13, 2009)

Had a chance to shoot the Nitrous and the Assault. Both shoot very smooth and quiet. Like the skulls camo, but seems like more for the younger group of shooters.


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

I shot it, feels really good in the hand and on the draw. Skullz camo is cool, should have some green in there though. Being as I like heavy arrows it didn't push them to an acceptable speed. Also I have some doubts about the limb pockets, or lack thereof really. But hey, if you like then more power to ya.


----------



## VACowboy (Jan 21, 2007)

*thanks guys*

ty for ur input guys, I hope it is what I think it will be smooth and Accurate. My bow should be here next week.


----------

